

Ask YC: Thoughts on iPhone mobile office market - terpua

My startup, iTenna, is working on mobile document management for the iPhone.<p>Specifically, we are solving 2 problems:
1. Enabling access and editing of MS docs on the iPhone / web
2. Providing wireless bi-directional sync across iPhone, computer, web (bye, bye to versioning hell, cables and missing docs)<p>Our target market is sales and mobile professionals that need synced docs on the go.<p>We subscribe to MA's product/market fit and would like feedback on the market part of that equation (if iTenna "just works", then the product part should solve itself).<p>Based on our research, a large segment of early iPhone buyers had used Palm Treos (which has a mobile office app, not wireless bi-directional syncing though).<p>Is our target market ripe for such an app/service?  Are we solving a real problem?<p>Thanks in advance.<p>(btw, if you want to help test, email me at beta at itenna dot net)
======
jsjenkins168
I think theres a need for this. Go for it. I know there are a lot of business-
type folks who adopted the iPhone because they wanted it, but still need
traditional MS doc syncing and transfer for their day jobs. Apple has never
really been very accommodating to business, so if you could satisfy this need
it could work well.

What technologies are you using for your iPhone app development?

~~~
terpua
C and Objective-C

